# Good natured?--Bees won't sting?



## renee7 (Mar 15, 2003)

My Dad used to keep bees. He loved them. And he always said the if you are good natured, the bees wouldn't sting. And also that they are worse on a damp, cool day.

One time he and my mom had an argument. Dad wouldn't argue much, he would just walk out. Anyway, he decided to rob the bees. He got stung so bad, that he almost had to go to the hospital. 

Usally, he could go out in his shirt sleeves. the bees would cover his arms, he just brushed them off. He might get 2 or 3 stings. Nothing to worry about.

Beware, if you have an argument with some one, don't go rob the bees.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have found that the bees tolerate my slow, relaxed movements much better than the kids abrupt, quick ones. Because the bees don't like them as well, I have told the kids to not get too close to the hives.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Bees will teach you a lot! In addition to the above warnings of cool or rainy weather, bad temper and speed, I learned the hard way:

Don't wear wool, they hate it! I used to have an old beat up wool hat that I loved. I'd notice an angry buzz about the hive then, lookout. Before I could make my retreat and found the problem, I had bee guts all over it. That old hat must have been stung more than 100 times as quick as a wink!

Never work with your bees with beer on your breath. Not even the next day. Garlic is another to avoid.

Wear clean clothes, they don't like the smell of BO or some laundry detergents. I always kept a pair of bibs in the honey shack, just for wearing while working the bees.

Put on a veil and gloves if you are sorting out and putting your bear wrecked hives back together!

Remember to turn off the electric fence you erected to keep out the bears before trying to step over it.

Don't take a leak too close to your hives and always remember to take your gloves off first. If you get a bee or two in there you will probably impress your wife with the size of that "certain part of the male body", to ape a phrase from the current tv commercials. (poor homesteaders version of Viagra)

Never squish an old queen too close to her old hive. ****es 'em right off!


----------

